# Trivia 7/26



## luckytrim (Jul 26, 2019)

trivia 7/26
DID YOU KNOW...
If it were possible to stack a trillion crisp, new one-dollar  bills, it 
would make a stack 59,714 miles high, reaching 1/4th of the  way to the Moon.


1. What is the official birth flower for the month of  June?
2. Aspiring novelists throughout the world have Edward George  Bulwer-Lytton 
to thank for which (in)famous literary opening  line?
Hint; Snoopy would know...)
3. Which popular shoe brand takes its name from a species of  South African 
antelope?
4. The religion of Buddhism is based on the beliefs and  practices passed on 
by a native of what country ?
  a. - India
  b. - China
  c. - Nepal
  d. – Tibet
5. While out sightseeing, I ask a local policeman, "Unde este  castelul lui 
Dracula?". What country would I most likely be in  ?
6. In the NATO Phonetic Alphabet, what word represents the  letter 'M' ?
7. Who killed Cock Robin ?
8. Laverne is to Shirley as Kate is to _______?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The King of Spades is the only one of the four without a  mustache.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Rose
2. "It was a dark and stormy night..."
3. Reebock
4. - c
5. Romania
6. Mike
7. the Sparrow
8. Allie

CRAP !!
The King of Hearts only one of the four without a  mustache.


----------

